# 'Levels' of Dressage



## Piaffe63 (16 January 2012)

What is the order of the levels in dressage? In my head it goes like this: prelim, novice, elementary, PSG, medium and I'm not sure from there (well, I know Grand Prix being the top). Don't even know whether the first bit is correct, but will someone put me right? Thanks


----------



## hobit (16 January 2012)

They are:

Introductory
 Preliminary
 Novice
 Elementary
 Medium
 Advanced Medium
 Advanced
 Prix St Georges
 Intermediare I
 Intermediare II
 Grand Prix


----------



## Burnttoast (16 January 2012)

Intro, Preliminary, Novice, Elementary, Medium, Advanced Medium, Advanced, Prix St Georges, Intermediare I, Intermediare II, Grand Prix


----------



## M_G (16 January 2012)

A quick google brought this up
National Level

Preliminary
Novice
Elementary
Medium
Advanced medium

International Level

Prix St George
Intermediare I
Intermediare II
Grand Prix
Grand Prix Special


----------



## Piaffe63 (16 January 2012)

Thanks very much everyone!


----------

